# long island help?



## beantownbiker (May 30, 2002)

I am stuck on long island and want to ride, but there are a few contraints:
-First, no tolls and should be in nassau or western suffolk country (i'm in Baldwin)
--reason: only employed part time, do not have money to pay tolls or excessive gas money (ie: half a tank to get to trail and back)

-Second (and this is a big one): i would like to avoid road as much as possible (MUT's are fine with me, or limited access roads)
--reason: no health insurance and don't want to risk serious injury due to some stupid LI driver (the majority)

note: Rides can be repetitive (ie: a 5-6 mile stretch of abandoned road or MUT that I can do over and over)

I had found a ride that met the above contraints but the path is closed (the path that parallels the Wantaugh parkway out to jones beach)

any suggestions?


----------



## daneil (Jun 25, 2002)

*Take a look at the local B&N*



beantownbiker said:


> I am stuck on long island and want to ride, but there are a few contraints:
> -First, no tolls and should be in nassau or western suffolk country (i'm in Baldwin)
> --reason: only employed part time, do not have money to pay tolls or excessive gas money (ie: half a tank to get to trail and back)
> 
> ...


I'm a LI native and I'll rack my brain to think of any local routes that are out of the ordinary, but in the meantime take a look at Barnes and Noble. They've got a bunch of ride route books for NYC and LI. Great resource.

BTW, no one from Boston should talk when it comes to driving.


----------



## beantownbiker (May 30, 2002)

daneil said:


> BTW, no one from Boston should talk when it comes to driving.



no kidding, although technically, i learned to drive in Oregon...thanks for the advice will check out bookstore!


----------



## MerckxMad (Jan 22, 2004)

*Bethpage MUT?*

Ride or drive yourself over to the Massapeaqua Park LIRR station on Sunrise Highway. A few hundred yards west of the station and you'll find a dirt parking lot and a hot dog stand. There's a paved MUT that runs north for about 10 miles into Bethpage State Park. You can also go a couple of miles south on the MUT to Merrick Road. The path is pancake flat, but it's car free and passes through some nice scenery. Weekends can get a little crowded even in winter.

BTW, you're not really "stuck on Long Island" when you come from Boston. It's more like an escape. Also, M*******s should not comment about the quality of LI drivers (even if we have too many mall-prowling SUVs) ;-)


----------



## rideorglide (Dec 3, 2005)

What I was going to say -- that's a nice bit of bike path. 

Make sure you ride it into the park (Bethpage Park) and back, to make the most of the terrain.

PS. Don't forget, if you can avail yourself of a cyclocross rig or an MTB or some fat tyres, you could even ride the network of trails there that spider about for miles, or the Greenbelt that goes up to Syosset and beyond.


----------



## rideorglide (Dec 3, 2005)

*Western LI bike paths*

What I was going to say -- that's bike path up to Bethpage is handy to ride in a pinch. 

I use it sometimes when the trails are muddy (like now!). 

Make sure you ride it into the park (Bethpage State Park BSP) to make the most of the few small hills heading into the park, before turning back.

Other less dangerous road routes of possible interest, include from Bayville's Oak Neck/Stehli Beach down to Hegeman's Lane and back. Driving tends to be a little less aggro/less traffic and tougher speeding enforcement in Muttontown.
----
PS. Just a suggestion: Don't forget, if you can avail yourself of a cyclocross rig or an MTB or some fat tyres, you could even ride the network of trails* there that spider about for miles, or even the Greenbelt that goes up to Syosset and beyond. 

The phat tyre crew from www.visionmtb.com often put together 20 mi loops from BSP through Trailview State Park (Greenbelt Trail System) to Stillwell and back.

*Apols - it's now mud season


----------

